# كورس بريمافيرا 102 الاصدار السادس



## تامرالمصرى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

استكمالا لجهد اساتذتى الافاضل من اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم لكم كورس بريمافيرا 102 الاصدار السادس
http://www.4shared.com/file/62305402/5847d1b7/102_60.html


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

وحشتنا يا باش مهندس،ومشاركة ممتازة ، وفي وقتها بالنسبة لي


----------



## m_halawa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الشكر للمهندس الفاضل


----------



## m_halawa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كورس بريمافيرا 102*

مع التحية للمهندس على المجهود ولكنه الاصدار الخامس وليس السادس


----------



## تامرالمصرى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب اؤكد لك بانه الاصدار السادس 100% وليس الاصدار الخامس وارجو ان تتفضل بفتح الملف مرة اخرى للتاكد من ذلك


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاركة ممتازة جدا جدا


----------



## sinan.saad (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا كبير دائما ما تفاجئنا بالمشاركات القيمة​ لتأكيد الملف لي p6 الاختلاف الجوهري في الفرجن الجديد يظهر في 106 R& 106P


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاءالله كل خير ..... و شكرا


----------



## الأستاذ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## lateef (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا الجهد المبارك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا اخوتى فى الله اشهد الله انى احبكم فى الله ورغم انى لم التقيكم الى الان لكنى اشعر بانى على علاقة وطيدة معكم من زمن طويل وبالفعل مروركم الكريم على الموضوع شرف لى لا استحقه لكن ارجو من الله ان يستجيب دعاؤكم لى


----------



## magnoooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا اخى فى الله magnoooo


----------



## CVLMASTER (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 







اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
​


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## gamil_13 (21 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## البابكري (21 فبراير 2011)

الاخ تامر عندي سؤال لو سمحت : 

ما هو الفرق بين الكورس 102 & 106 . لاني ناوي ادرس الاصدار السادس بس الموضوع سبب لي بعض الالتباس 

شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (21 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## Jamal (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكم بس ياريت توضيح هل هناك فرق بين102 و106


----------



## م.سالم بن فهد (27 فبراير 2013)

وافق الله لما فيه خير موفق علي المعلومات الممتازه


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (2 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لك و فيك


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً .


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافيه


----------

